# Grove Rake Flourite Mine, Weardale, 2007.



## Sabtr (Apr 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd put these pics up of a visit I paid to this abandoned mine with BigLoada. Grove Rake mine is located along the Rookhope burn between Allenheads and Rookhope near Weardale in the North Pennines.
This mine was originally used for the extraction of lead until being bought and run by British Steel and used for the extraction of Flourite. I have never in my life been to such a bleak, cold place! The site at present is used by a local farmer for storage but many original equipment still lies about the site. Probably the best feature of this site is the headstock which still stands - a rarity up here in the North east these days. On with the pics.
















BigLoada has many other photos too. I'm sure he has some good ones from the top of the headstock.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 15, 2008)

looks a fantastic place!

I guess the fact that its miles away from anywhere has helped its survival.

Often wonder how anyone managed to get to work


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 15, 2008)

Locals were employed here. I think the closest village is about 2 miles away. There used to be a smaller headstock (for the winder in the pic) but as far as we know some passing pikeys felled it and took it away on lorries!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

It looks like there's still quite a bit there. Especially like the headstocks and the views are amazing. Really good tunnel photo, Sausage.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2008)

Mate I love your fourth one of the drift! Looks class. It was the most amazing place, being so abandoned and yet with so many artefacts and totally unvandalised. Well, apart from the missing headgear that was nicked

Here are a few of mine from there:





















The cage



































I dont think we'll forget this place. Was great to find the paperwork and logbooks too.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

Love the first and last pics of the headstock, BL. Excellent.


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Love the first and last pics of the headstock, BL. Excellent.



Thank you. Unfortunately it was absolutely throwing it down with rain, hence the drops on the photo and it was blowing a force 10 gale so we didnt stay up there to get more pictures.


----------



## ashless (Apr 15, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately it was absolutely throwing it down with rain, hence the drops on the photo and it was blowing a force 10 gale so we didnt stay up there to get more pictures.



Came out all right though! Nice report, good find with the logbooks


----------

